# 2020 Merkel Season



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it ever too early to think about Merkels? I have been dreaming and looking at old pics all thru the winter to scratch my Morel itch. The current weather pattern seems warmer and wetter than most. Should make for a early and prolific Merkel season.

Who's ready?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

barndog - nice pics!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I like to take Merkel pics. I really think that studying them before going out on a hunt helps the eye to pattern match.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

We are about to find out


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Here


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

So barndog i see you changed your avatar photo .... If I’m not mistaken is that not a photo of the extremely rare morel pointer dog ...... Be careful somebody might want to steal that dog....


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Yall sure have some Nice lookin Blacks
Over there in Virginia..
i wish i could just put a warm jacket on and my thumb out..and head Yalls way right now..and just live out there on a mountain side, 
Love'n, Find'n, Cook'n, Eat'n
and do it again Everyday...







i hope i get to someday


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes that is Ozzie the wonder dog. He loves to hunt Merkels also. So far every year he has chased at least one bear.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes it will be time for Blacks soon. Here are a few Black stragglers mixed with other colors. The ones with the long stems and a tiny cap usually come out and go away first. Then the caps get bigger ending up with the regular shaped Morels that are mostly black. Then it's time for the white, grey and green ones. Can't wait!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

That picture of the half free beside the black is neat as hell.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

New to the woodfish scene (usually going after panfish lol), had a bit of luck in the Bedford area last year.
Can't wait to get back innawoods! This old scout really enjoyed it last year..

Been eyeing those poplars hard, haha, awesome pictures and good idea using them as a study guide!









Couple cool snaps from my first season.

Keep us Virginia rooks up to date with how you think the seasons timing up, and what you're seeing (timing, hill side/directions, tree types showing, etc) always appreciated barndog! 










And anyone in the Bedford area looking to tag up or drag me around some nice spots, let me know, I'd love to share the experience (and only need a few to take home for the pizza, haha you can have the rest!)


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are some nice ones! Good luck this year.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I went out in the woods for a look and everything still looks dead. No bloodroot or mayapples yet. It is wet and warm this morning so it wont be long.....


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm seeing some action in some other state's threads, and a buddy found his first 2 of the season up in Ohio.

I'm going to go check my spot tomorrow after work, not sure if it's a good early spot (or really what a good early spot even means or looks like, other than mayapples popping up), but will report back if I see anything.

Lots of poplar trees with a creek between SE and NE facing slopes where I'm trying.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

No luck for me today, rookie eyes, but alot of dead leaves still may be burying things yet. 
Saw just a few single bloodroot flowers sporadically, not much turning green yet in the woods. 
Hopefully soon though!


----------



## KelleyLee (Mar 17, 2020)

Went bottle hunting today In Prince Edward County Va. Found morels. Near a dead elm.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

We also Love Bottle Hunting..and often find early Morels while doing so..
I have some old ditch dump sites that I've always wanted to Carefully Excavate ..like a foot deep and just keep throwing what i dig behind me as we go through it throughly


----------



## KelleyLee (Mar 17, 2020)

Sure was hard to focus on the bottles after I found these. Awaiting asparagus to pop as well. These seem a little darker than the ones I found last year(my profile pic) hopefully there's nice weather tomorrow as well.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Way to go Kelly! I am going to look tomorrow. It is still cold at night here on the mountain.


----------



## KelleyLee (Mar 17, 2020)

Still cold here as well at night. Does your little dog find morels? I was trying to train our beagle to hunt truffles. Haha I was not successful.


barndog said:


> Way to go Kelly! I am going to look tomorrow. It is still cold at night here on the mountain.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Turtle said:


> I'm seeing some action in some other state's threads, and a buddy found his first 2 of the season up in Ohio.
> 
> I'm going to go check my spot tomorrow after work, not sure if it's a good early spot (or really what a good early spot even means or looks like, other than mayapples popping up), but will report back if I see anything.
> 
> Lots of poplar trees with a creek between SE and NE facing slopes where I'm trying.


What part of OH, Turtle? Headed that way this weekend; will have to check it out.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I looked today and my woods are still dead. Usually find the first blacks near this stump. Nothing yet.

Ozzie loves to go with me but I can't get him to find Morels......yet


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

KelleyLee said:


> Sure was hard to focus on the bottles after I found these. Awaiting asparagus to pop as well. These seem a little darker than the ones I found last year(my profile pic) hopefully there's nice weather tomorrow as well.


Very nice find Kelley. Those look like younger black morels. The ones in your profile pic look like yellow morels. They all taste good congrats to you!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> We also Love Bottle Hunting..and often find early Morels while doing so..
> I have some old ditch dump sites that I've always wanted to Carefully Excavate ..like a foot deep and just keep throwing what i dig behind me as we go through it throughly


We have found some cool old bottles on our farm over the years. 1922 Nehi, old Suncrest 1949, motor oil bottles, perfume and misc.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

morelsxs said:


> What part of OH, Turtle? Headed that way this weekend; will have to check it out.


Sorry missed this, Pickaway/Ross County area (my buddies are in Chillicothe).


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Still too cold for Merkels but not too cold for snakes. A Black snake and Copperhead laying together!


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

Believe you might have an Eastern Milk or maybe a Red Corn snake there, it has round eyes. Copperheads have slit eyes, and their pattern is slightly different.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah several folks said it was a Cornsnake. I am not a reptile expert.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

So we are on the map at my elevation here in Giles county. Tomorrow I plan to go down to the creek level and they should be starting to pop. If it stays warm at night we will have some for the weekend. Found the first Bloodroot today right with the Merkels.


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow, nice! I was out last night but wasn't able to find any. Elevation in my woods is probably too high at approximately 2250 ft. here in SW Giles. Will be checking this weekend.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

We should get together. I am live up Wolf Creek.


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

That would be great! I'll be free on Sunday if that works for you


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

barndog said:


> View attachment 25950
> Still too cold for Merkels but not too cold for snakes. A Black snake and Copperhead laying together!


ok..i don't like that


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

oh.. Right on..Yall findn um now..
This is gonna be Exciting to watch..
keep posting for us
Thank You @barndog for Reporting in


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I put in a lot of steps today and........nothing.


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Found these with my wife (who's new to hunting) yesterday evening after work near Lynchburg. 47 all together!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Percy-n-Moo said:


> Found these with my wife (who's new to hunting) yesterday evening after work near Lynchburg. 47 all together!
> View attachment 26184
> View attachment 26186


wow Nice Hual..
Thank You for Reporting


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

barndog said:


> I put in a lot of steps today and........nothing.


A report of no finds is still a report....Just not the kind we like to give....thanks..


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

barndog said:


> I looked today and my woods are still dead. Usually find the first blacks near this stump. Nothing yet.
> 
> Ozzie loves to go with me but I can't get him to find Morels......yet


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

Found a lot of grays today. Weren’t there yesterday. In Goldvein, VA


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice! Guess I'll try it again today. Didn't find anything yesterday.


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

Found a lot of grays today. Weren’t there yesterday. In Goldvein, VA


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are beautiful! Nice find.

Where is Goldvein? We have a Goldbond in Giles Co.


----------



## Evelyn Sullivan (Apr 11, 2018)

barndog said:


> Those are beautiful! Nice find.
> 
> Where is Goldvein? We have a Goldbond in Giles Co.


Near Fredericksburg VA. Or Warrenton. In between off Route 17


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Found these today outside of Charlottesville, VA. This warm weather and rain should give us a great week to be hunting.


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's another of the ones my wife and I found the other day, gonna try to go again this afternoon


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow. That’s like one of those how many mushrooms do you see pics. I think I saw 13? Found a few blacks in Powhatan yesterday and one yellow 
This weekend will probably be as good as it gets for Powhatan this year


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

kevin t said:


> Wow. That’s like one of those how many mushrooms do you see pics. I think I saw 13? Found a few blacks in Powhatan yesterday and one yellow
> This weekend will probably be as good as it gets for Powhatan this year


There was at least 13 in that one picture, we found 47 around that tree in total


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

wade said:


> We also Love Bottle Hunting..and often find early Morels while doing so..
> I have some old ditch dump sites that I've always wanted to Carefully Excavate ..like a foot deep and just keep throwing what i dig behind me as we go through it throughly


Found these 3 today at an old home site. Clorox, Choc-O Chocolate and ?. Oh yeah, I did find 1 black morel.


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

I only found this little guy today


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Went today after work; found 2 nice greys low on the hill, 2 half morels, and quite a few small/medium ones a bit higher up.
Hoping the rain coming up the next few days will bring some good sized ones. 
Brought enough home to make some mini pizza's! 
(also found an old sprite bottle and an odd shaped brown bottle, soaking the dirt out of them now haha)


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Percy-n-Moo said:


> Here's another of the ones my wife and I found the other day, gonna try to go again this afternoon
> View attachment 26382


That is awesome.. Wow.
I can't seem to get my wife to want to get in the woods with me (only recently got her baiting her own hook! haha).

I'm likely near you guys, so hopefully I can find my way into something similar, my jaw would be hanging hard. I'm in Bedford but the hills I'm on don't look that green yet; should I be trying to get on top (1000-1500') or more down in the valley/creek areas? Mostly poplar around.

Edit: I see maybe not as much luck today Percy. You try a different spot or just hit/miss maybe? (only my 2nd season so just learning, sorry haha)


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Turtle said:


> Went today after work; found 2 nice greys low on the hill, 2 half morels, and quite a few small/medium ones a bit higher up.
> Hoping the rain coming up the next few days will bring some good sized ones.
> Brought enough home to make some mini pizza's!
> (also found an old sprite bottle and an odd shaped brown bottle, soaking the dirt out of them now haha)


what ever was it that got Yall started Over there with the Merkeld Pizzas tradition?
I thought is was just something @barndog 
liked to do..now i here it Elsewhere ?


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Turtle said:


> That is awesome.. Wow.
> I can't seem to get my wife to want to get in the woods with me (only recently got her baiting her own hook! haha).
> 
> I'm likely near you guys, so hopefully I can find my way into something similar, my jaw would be hanging hard. I'm in Bedford but the hills I'm on don't look that green yet; should I be trying to get on top (1000-1500') or more down in the valley/creek areas? Mostly poplar around.
> ...


I went looking on my land yesterday (and maybe my neighbor's too )
I might have to steal that mini pizza idea, those look tasty!


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

wade said:


> what ever was it that got Yall started Over there with the Merkeld Pizzas tradition?
> I thought is was just something @barndog
> liked to do..now i here it Elsewhere ?


It's all my brother in law's fault for me, he's from Pennsylvania. He got me started hunting for them a few couple years ago and he is also an avid amateur pizza maker sooo... pizza with the merkelz is awesome!!


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Here's some blacks my brother in law found south of Pittsburgh the other day


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Brought enough home to make some mini pizza's!


. . .Loved the *"Morel Mini Pizzas"* done in a cupcake pan. Thanks for posting.

. . .consider posting this again on the *Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes *forum*. *You'll find this forum listing under Fourms, Morel Country, Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes (2nd listing down). There is a category specifically for Morel pics and recipes. Thanks again, Turtle. Not everyone will see it under the Virginia forum.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Percy-n-Moo said:


> Here's some blacks my brother in law found south of Pittsburgh the other day
> View attachment 26516


oh..Wow....New Stanton time to get in


----------



## Pilz Jägermeister (Apr 18, 2018)

Yesterday evening, with a break in the rain, found these down here in Carroll County.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

wade said:


> what ever was it that got Yall started Over there with the Merkeld Pizzas tradition?
> I thought is was just something @barndog
> liked to do..now i here it Elsewhere ?


Barndog got me interested to try it last year on my first season, and let's just say it stuck haha

Tonight I'm gonna fry some up though!
Went after work (between rain showers) and still lucked out and found a quick few in my first spot before having to head home to wifey.

Got them low on the hill (750' above sea level), and half in the creek ditch going into the woods. Didn't have time to check higher up, gonna try a new spot tomorrow I think.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Good idea SB, didn't notice that section yet!

VIRGINIA IS FOR mushroom pizza LOVERS
lol

I planned on posting it up as people seemed interested, thanks yall! Turned out to be a great way to showcase that big morel flavor.
*EDIT: I posted my mini morel pizza bites on the recipe page for anyone curious! Page 2 on Morel Dinner Pics & Recipes thread.
Thanks SB*

Loving these finds people are posting though!


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found 24 blacks Saturday , 12 more Monday, 22 today in Albemarle county. Some white ones coming up now


----------



## primaldna8 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi! I found my first morels in Reston Va today. I am new to this and was wondering if you leave the smaller ones to grow and come back later? If so, how long do you let them grow? Some I found were smaller than a jelly bean.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

I always leave the tiny ones. And I leave some to produce spores.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm glad everyone likes Merkel pizza. I wait all year for it!


----------



## forthefood (May 8, 2019)

first ever finds! in albemarle county. got the bug now for sure. if anyone wants to hunt in albemarle/charlottesville area, i'd love to team up!


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

barndog said:


> I'm glad everyone likes Merkel pizza. I wait all year for it!


I'm definitely going to try the recipe @Turtle posted with a few twists of my own, will post my results!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Went out today on a short walk and found a few Blacks and the first Brown of the season. Not much, but enough to cover a frozen pizza. This weekend I hope to get a good haul and make some pizza from scratch.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

primaldna8 said:


> Hi! I found my first morels in Reston Va today. I am new to this and was wondering if you leave the smaller ones to grow and come back later? If so, how long do you let them grow? Some I found were smaller than a jelly bean.


Good lookn finds.
Thank You for Reporting in


----------



## KelleyLee (Mar 17, 2020)

Found a few more 2 days ago. Prince Edward County Va.


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Wife found a recipe we are trying tonight, "slow cooker pork chops" it called for mushrooms so she used some of the morels we found/dried last week, it's been in since 10 am, I will post recipe here and there if it's as good as it smells! It calls for beer too soooo....


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Went out for a while today up Stoney Creek. Found a few grays but not much. Still early at that elevation.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Went again today and found a few, big pocket of tiny ones coming up a bit higher up for me (1250') that I left for Monday! 
May try a new hill tomorrow on a hike with wifey if she let's me stray at all, haha.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

primaldna8 said:


> Hi! I found my first morels in Reston Va today. I am new to this and was wondering if you leave the smaller ones to grow and come back later? If so, how long do you let them grow? Some I found were smaller than a jelly bean.


Yes, leave those to grow, but you are taking a chance considering how long it will be until you can get back there. And it depends on how heavily your area is hunted. I hunt mainly on my fish & game club, and it gets hunted hard! But years ago I found a morel that seemed "unique" to me, and I let it grow. It was late in the season so I tried to hide it in the tall grass as best I could. It is the morel in my avatar that is the farthest to the right. The largest morel I have ever found! It was May 22, or 23, so I figured a lot of people had given up by that time.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Turtle said:


> Went again today and found a few, big pocket of tiny ones coming up a bit higher up for me (1250') that I left for Monday!
> May try a new hill tomorrow on a hike with wifey if she let's me stray at all, haha.
> View attachment 27028


Looking Good


----------



## Percy-n-Moo (Mar 28, 2020)

Well, the recipe needs work so I won't post yet, the morels were good of course but the dish needed something. We did go out hiking today, we found one as we were leaving that we had both walked by twice! Dummies


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

A couple of us looked this weekend and only found a few scattered Blacks and greys. The woods have gotten very dry. So I think we need a good rain to pop out the next batch. Lo


----------



## Vamarinevet (Apr 6, 2020)

About to go try Stoney creek myself. Ain’t had no luck this year at all.


----------



## Vamarinevet (Apr 6, 2020)

Barndog have you been out towards dismal way any?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

No I have not been to Dismal. It would be worth a look.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

My Merkel season my be cut short. My defribulator went off yesterday and so I am in the hospital. I am doing well and supposed to go home soon. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

barndog said:


> My Merkel season my be cut short. My defribulator went off yesterday and so I am in the hospital. I am doing well and supposed to go home soon.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Praying you will be out soon. Gods speed.


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

barndog said:


> My Merkel season my be cut short. My defribulator went off yesterday and so I am in the hospital. I am doing well and supposed to go home soon.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


So sorry to hear that. Hope you'll be out again very soon. Prayers


----------



## Vamarinevet (Apr 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear that buddy, hope all is well.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

barndog said:


> My Merkel season my be cut short. My defribulator went off yesterday and so I am in the hospital. I am doing well and supposed to go home soon.


Recover soon, still plenty of season! Prayers out to ya


----------



## S&W (Apr 14, 2019)

Hoping your back out there soon 'dog,we found our first and only morel yesterday in Madison county


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

barndog said:


> My Merkel season my be cut short. My defribulator went off yesterday and so I am in the hospital. I am doing well and supposed to go home soon.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

barndog said:


> My Merkel season my be cut short. My defribulator went off yesterday and so I am in the hospital. I am doing well and supposed to go home soon.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


 Get home soon and safe.....


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I am home now and resting. Hope to be back in the woods soon. Y'all get em.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Glad you are ok barndog. 
Been a good year so far hope you can get back at it


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes dog get in the woods and stay the hell out of those hospitals!!!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

@barndog Please.. Get Better My Brother...
I Want You Hunt'n Over Here..
With Us Next year .. and Show'n Me how You make them Pizzas


----------



## EverydayJay (Apr 7, 2020)

New spot yesterday. 5 hrs work. 1lb 4oz of morels. Hanover VA. Different spot today. Wish me luck.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are nice Jay. Great find!


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Finally found my first morels. On a slope with oaks, maples and beech. Might be why I haven't found any before. I always looked for Tulip poplar and sycamore areas. Reston VA.




  








IMG_7839




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 11, 2020











  








IMG_7841




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 11, 2020











  








IMG_7840




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 11, 2020


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are beautiful! The grays are really nice. Keep it up.


----------



## Almostheaven (Apr 12, 2020)

Found a few in Staunton yesterday. Just by accident but going on an earnest search tomorrow out in Augusta Co.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Over the years I have taught my nieces/nephews and great nieces/nephews to hunt Merkels. Since I am staying in for a bit they brought me about a pound of fresh ones from right around our house here in Wolf Creek. They have found over 400 the last two days. About 5 pounds. They don't get very big here on the mountain but they are tasty. Now if you could just find 400 up Stoney Creek that would be over 10 pounds.

I made a scratch pizza with sauce I canned last summer. Yummy! Merkel Pizza will cure anything.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found 30 today in about 1.5 hours. Left about a dozen or more small ones. I thought the 2 days of windy and dry would slow them down but it didn’t. Tonight’s rain should put them in high gear again!


----------



## Almostheaven (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter morning Merkel hunt, south of Staunton outside of Greenville. 

beautiful property (friend of a friend). Steep east/north facing slopes. Dying ash, poplar, hickory, ironwood, cherry, sycamore at the creek bottom. Actually have found more picks this season so far near hickory and cherry than the typical species. Being a forester, it’s peculiar to me and something I’ll keep thinking about - the uncertainty is what makes it exciting! 

Trillium flowers are _just_ about to bloom! Most blacks I’ve ever seen in one day. 

should be only getting better after the rain we’re getting today!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice looking spot. I have some places they like to grow around rock ledges like that. The cluster photo was really cool.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Almostheaven (Apr 12, 2020)

barndog said:


> Nice looking spot. I have some places they like to grow around rock ledges like that. The cluster photo was really cool.


first cluster I have come across. Very cool!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Dang Merkelpicker! Where did you find that monster?


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if they're popping in the upper elevations in Montgomery/Roanoke county mountains please... I am from Pa and its a long trip to make if they are not up yet... Been seeing lots of posts on Facebook but my spot is like at least 3000 feet elevation... Also I'm just a few miles from the parkway. thanks


----------



## Turtle (Mar 10, 2020)

Got enough for a few pizzas! (one salami n onion, one chicken n onion) haha
My spot seems to have slowed down a bit with the cold front, but hope the rain and warm weather coming up will see another pop!
Been hitting a north east slope, but found my first on the south east slope yesterday, maybe a shift?
















Also found this, bright white shroom with white gills and stalk. Didn't think meadow mushrooms came til August?
A destroying angel maybe??


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

rutnbuck said:


> Can anyone tell me if they're popping in the upper elevations in Montgomery/Roanoke county mountains please... I am from Pa and its a long trip to make if they are not up yet... Been seeing lots of posts on Facebook but my spot is like at least 3000 feet elevation... Also I'm just a few miles from the parkway. thanks


I guess nobody is finding much at the upper elevations in SW Va... Me and my son went out yesterday after i got off work and found some nice fresh grays here in Franklin Co. Pennsylvania... We only picked a few and left a good many to hopefully turn into nice big yellows in a few days.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Been a good week, after finding my first ever last week I found three more spots with a friend. Between us we found 6 lbs in 3 days!




  








EE1FB267-CA59-4C9C-92E6-A42EF7482978




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 15, 2020











  








2D788064-5C91-444B-9C87-ABA5FCA6A71D




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 15, 2020











  








CAA6DCD1-E69C-4C11-9210-E240EA4D4A48




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 15, 2020











  








F52EFC57-F483-4104-BDC3-F26DCAF89C72




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 15, 2020


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

I've read on the west coast that they pop up after forest fires. Any chance that happens on the east coast. About an acre of forest had a brush fire near me the other day.




  








5BA81625-FE20-48E2-800E-9757D4FC5865




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 15, 2020


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> Dang Merkelpicker! Where did you find that monster?


That was actually my buddy. He picks in an old orchard and finds a lot that big. 1/4 mile from my house


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

rick morgan said:


> I've read on the west coast that they pop up after forest fires. Any chance that happens on the east coast. About an acre of forest had a brush fire near me the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , as I understand it. Back when parts of Rappahannock county burned the next year I heard of people finding trash bags full


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Merkelpicker said:


> That was actually my buddy. He picks in an old orchard and finds a lot that big. 1/4 mile from my house


He sent me that pic in response to my pic on the left. Told me he picked 9 lbs


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

Found one little grey morel in Arlington , VA on Easter Sunday under a Tulip Poplar tree. Fried it and had it as an appetizer with Easter dinner.

Rick Morgan, are you near Richmond or further north? Trying to figure out where N Va is in the season. Nice finds!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice finds everyone. That pizza looks yummy!

They are really poppin good here in Giles despite the cold snap.

I check this thread several times a day. For some reason I saw no new posts since Monday and now this morning all the posts since then just showed up. BBIW?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

As to burn areas. I have never got to hunt in one but I think one aspect that would be a plus would be the removal of a lot of the growth which blocks our view. I believe there are usually more Morels out there, we just can't see them for the brush and weeds.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> Nice finds everyone. That pizza looks yummy!
> 
> They are really poppin good here in Giles despite the cold snap.
> 
> I check this thread several times a day. For some reason I saw no new posts since Monday and now this morning all the posts since then just showed up. BBIW?


Getting ready to go again this morning. Coved 19 has given me a lot of time to hunt


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Mama Morel said:


> Found one little grey morel in Arlington , VA on Easter Sunday under a Tulip Poplar tree. Fried it and had it as an appetizer with Easter dinner.
> 
> Rick Morgan, are you near Richmond or further north? Trying to figure out where N Va is in the season. Nice finds!


I found them in Leesburg /luckets area. Going gangbusters. I've found most in a stream valley with poplars. Some on the East/North slopes but most in the flats in the "flood plain" Seemed to be concentrated near tulip poplars but if there was a holly tree shading the ground near by I always found some there. I'm going to check another stream valley today.


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

I had a spot I used to hunt with a friend in Ohio that was on a hillside with some water trickling down and an old burn pile with ashes that ran down. It was a pretty consistent spot for morels. Never hunted after a bigger burn, but I’ve heard it’s a good place to look.


----------



## Steve"O" (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi all,
My first post here, been hunting mushrooms for a few years now, but this is my first season hunting morels. Got a quick question for the experts. I live in Buckingham County in Central Va. and was wondering when the season peaks in these parts. I had a good day yesterday, finding almost 50, but most were on the small side which made me think that the season might just be starting.
here are a few pics of some "in the wild"


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

and the morels keep a coming. Covid-19 has left me with a lot of time to be in the woods 9 hrs of "work" today netted another 1 1/4lbs including a monster and a couple big ones.




  








711CD422-66AB-4368-848E-624E74668B48




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 16, 2020











  








ACCF4164-E7D2-40BE-BFFB-C472A2A482AE




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 16, 2020











  








929EAC6A-0E83-4FAB-BFB4-2EFDB3B116CA




__
Bri Morgan


__
Apr 16, 2020


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Only 18 this morning


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Merkelpicker said:


> Only 18 this morning
> View attachment 28812


I only found 6 this morning but they were bigens. Question since this is my first successful year: Are these real big ones specific to Sycamores? I've found them in creek flats/flood plains. THe "normal" sized ones are not down there, only up in the denser cover/trees/slopes from what I've found.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

In my opinon.....

Morel shapes, sizes and colors are area specific. Around my house they grow in large numbers but don't get very big. Up Stoney Creek they grow large but don't have the same numbers or density per acre. I have one holler where they grow tall with smaller heads. Early in the season I go to some spots that always produce christmas tree shaped Merkels that are dark black. Those spots never produce other types.

As you spend some years hunting I think you will see that the same types of Morels are found in the same area year after year. When you find those big ones it's hard to train your eye back to the small ones.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

My daughter and went out by our house and found about 50 in 20 minutes. They are really poppin out good. My first trip back in the woods! Yay!


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

rick morgan said:


> I only found 6 this morning but they were bigens. Question since this is my first successful year: Are these real big ones specific to Sycamores? I've found them in creek flats/flood plains. THe "normal" sized ones are not down there, only up in the denser cover/trees/slopes from what I've found.


The ones I found were mostly decent size too. I don’t know if it’s conditions or time of year or what


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> In my opinon.....
> 
> Morel shapes, sizes and colors are area specific. Around my house they grow in large numbers but don't get very big. Up Stoney Creek they grow large but don't have the same numbers or density per acre. I have one holler where they grow tall with smaller heads. Early in the season I go to some spots that always produce christmas tree shaped Merkels that are dark black. Those spots never produce other types.
> 
> As you spend some years hunting I think you will see that the same types of Morels are found in the same area year after year. When you find those big ones it's hard to train your eye back to the small ones.


You are right about that, when you see big ones that’s what you keep looking for


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

I’m thinking the season will last a couple more weeks. It’s the earliest I found them this year but I think conditions are still good I think. What do you all think?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes I think 2 more weeks here and then wait for another year.


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

I seem to find one a day.  Here’s today’s morel, looking a little long in the tooth. Near Haymarket.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Even with the cold temps the Merkels around my house are really poppin. My wife and I found 108 on short walk. Great day for clusters!


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Went out today not far from home (Gainesville) found 60 very fresh ones. Blacks, Grays and Yellow. All running about 3/4 of the way up the ridge line of the woods. Covered an area about 200 yards long by about 30 yards wide. Not my usual looking area too. Not much poplar, no holly, no sycamore, not even much oak. All I can attribute is I found them on the same height up the ridge, in scattered light, south/west lit hillside and tiny mayapples and violets and other very small greenery scattered within the leaf litter.


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

mark said:


> View attachment 29138
> Went out today not far from home (Gainesville) found 60 very fresh ones. Blacks, Grays and Yellow. All running about 3/4 of the way up the ridge line of the woods. Covered an area about 200 yards long by about 30 yards wide. Not my usual looking area too. Not much poplar, no holly, no sycamore, not even much oak. All I can attribute is I found them on the same height up the ridge, in scattered light, south/west lit hillside and tiny mayapples and violets and other very small greenery scattered within the leaf litter.


Those are beauties! Enjoy!


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Mama! Looks like we live near by. Plenty of great places to hunt around home.... as long as they don't build anymore developments around here


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Steve"O" said:


> Hi all,
> My first post here, been hunting mushrooms for a few years now, but this is my first season hunting morels. Got a quick question for the experts. I live in Buckingham County in Central Va. and was wondering when the season peaks in these parts. I had a good day yesterday, finding almost 50, but most were on the small side which made me think that the season might just be starting.
> here are a few pics of some "in the wild"
> View attachment 28768
> ...


I found about 80 the other day in the holiday lake area, and assumed the peak had come. This spring has been a little different in that it is remaining cool and wet, so maybe they will pop again in Buckingham. I would say peak has come, but maybe not. I’ll check my sure fire spot tomorrow and see what’s up


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Found 22 this morning still a lot of small ones I didn’t pick
Picked a couple the other day that I had left before. They had been there at least 2 weeks


----------



## Steve"O" (Apr 13, 2020)

kevin t said:


> I found about 80 the other day in the holiday lake area, and assumed the peak had come. This spring has been a little different in that it is remaining cool and wet, so maybe they will pop again in Buckingham. I would say peak has come, but maybe not. I’ll check my sure fire spot tomorrow and see what’s up


Thanks for the update Kevin, I'm now thinking myself that I got started a little too late. Been hunting my property, will try another spot tomorrow weather permitting. Went out today and only found 17.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

10/4. My experience east of the blue ridge has been that morels only pop twice. One time the blacks will come up, and then after that the yellows show up. I’ve never seen yellows pop twice in the same place in the same spring, but I think it could happen


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Found a little over a lb today going back to two large areas. Looks like they are drying out and not really growing anymore. We had rain 36 hours before. Maybe the rain this week will help.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Went out this morning local area between my house and work, found 39 mixture of Blacks and Yellows. From what I can tell, higher elevations are larger ones, lower seems they are just popping. Woods are still cool and moist. Past 3 nights had frost, so I think the season here in Gainesville is only about a week old. Found them near oak, decaying logs and in small patches of green under growth. Cedars close by but not specifically in the cedars.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are really pretty and fresh looking.

I'm going out this morning, hope to find some.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

A friend and I went to Bear Scare Holler today. The Merkels grow big there. Nice haul for a short walk.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

My nephew and niece went with me on a second hunt this evening up Wolf Creek and it was epic! 273 Merkels in 2 hours. We found them constantly from the first step into the woods to the last. One to remember.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

barndog said:


> My nephew and niece went with me on a second hunt this evening up Wolf Creek and it was epic! 273 Merkels in 2 hours. We found them constantly from the first step into the woods to the last. One to remember.


Wow! it really helps to have a few sets of eyes and hands doesn't it.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes, the more eyes the better. We plan to go again later today.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Now that's what Im talking about/// Great picking!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Today was one of the rare days when you can say 'Merkel Pickin', not just 'Merkel Huntin'. 4 generations of Merkel Hunters found 411 mushrooms. Weighed almost 3 pounds. It would be nice if they grew bigger up here on the mountain but the numbers and density make for a exciting hunt. A great family memory.


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

barndog said:


> My nephew and niece went with me on a second hunt this evening up Wolf Creek and it was epic! 273 Merkels in 2 hours. We found them constantly from the first step into the woods to the last. One to remember.


Wow! That’s amazing! Now the big question is, how are you gonna eat them? Pizza? Fried? Sautéed? All of the above?!


----------



## fiestaman (Mar 27, 2017)

First time find on local property. Not huge number but still a half a pound.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Mama Morel said:


> Wow! That’s amazing! Now the big question is, how are you gonna eat them? Pizza? Fried? Sautéed? All of the above?!


We have been frying a bunch rolled in egg and corn meal. Made several pizzas. I will make some more pizza friday. They are also great in spaghetti.

Was thinking about asking my local Queens Pizza if they would sautee some and put on a cheeses steak sub for me?


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Found 7 last night in a spot in Manassas. But the woods were very dry, so I think that spot is done for the year.

45 or so found this morning in the Gainesville area. A few were pretty well worn, while others appear to have just emerged since Tuesdays shower.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice finds everyone. Not much happening in my spots but had some on pizza tonight


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

That looks good!

It rained all day here. Hope to go out tomorrow.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

We found 71 today on Wolf Creek. The. Night are getting warmer and the Merkels are getting bigger.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Going to try the turkeys in the morning then try for merkels


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Hope you kill a big gobbler and pick a sack of Merkels.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I put a detailed Merkel Pizza recipe in the Dinner Plate thread if anyone is interested.

I tried several ways to post a link to the Dinner Plate thread but it keeps saying it's Spam. I guess you will have to look it up by brute force. They have the controls set too tight. It even restricts their own website. Boo.


----------



## newhunter (Apr 25, 2020)

barndog said:


> We found 71 today on Wolf Creek. The. Night are getting warmer and the Merkels are getting bigger.


Is this Wolf Creek near Wytheville Va. ?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes. Wolf Creek runs from Tazewell to Narrows. I live near Narrows.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> Hope you kill a big gobbler and pick a sack of Merkels.


Zero on gobblers and only 5 merkels didn’t even pick em


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

154 found in Springfield area today. Popular and Oak were the key. Ground still real moist, cool nights.. they should continue for another week.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

mark said:


> 154 found in Springfield area today. Popular and Oak were the key. Ground still real moist, cool nights.. they should continue for another week.


And a lions mane at this time of year? WOW


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Took my little neighbor on short hint here by th house and found 51


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Actually I know of three in two different locations right now. Very strange, I suspect its due to the mild winter and wet spring.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Yellows, very fresh popping up all over now.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Mark. So the big white one grows up on trees, not on the ground? I will be on the lookout but don't recall seeing any of those around here.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes. They specifically grow on dead Oak, Maple and Ash trees. They are a decomposing fungi so are always found on decaying hardwood. The cool thing is, you can usually find them year after year in the same spot... if you don't cut all the mycellium base off the host tree. Whats strange about these, they are generally found late summer into fall. The taste... well a lot of people say they taste like lobster or seafood, others say steak and yet others cant actually place it. One thing to remember, do pick them when soggy from lots of rain. Let then dry out some before picking if water logged. Hope this helps.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I will be on the lookout.


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

barndog said:


> Took my little neighbor on short hint here by th house and found 51


Barndog the next house I buy is going to have some land full of tulip poplars, sycamores, and at least one elm tree!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Well I hope you get a Merkeltopia when you do buy a piece of land.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

More to be found out there. I suspect after this weekend it will likely be coming to an end.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

And more today. They are really taking off this week due to the cooler temps and high moisture content. A buddy of mine just found 60 in a new spot in Falls Church area.... i found a few in the grass outside my office today. Where are all the morel hunters this year????


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are beauties!

I went out for a bit with my little buddy and found 71. They are getting old and I think it is about over at this elevation.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Not finding much in Albemarle I think they are about done
Have to wait another year


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

I went out for about an hour and a half this morning before work and found 35 fresh ones. Wood are still cool and moist. Found 3 under a Holy Tree the rest mostly near downed trees and decaying walnut or Cedar.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Afternoon was another good hunt. These 54 Morels were found in hardwoods close to residential housing.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Walked about 4 miles yesterday exploring new habitat which looked great but found nothing. Went back to areas where I know they were last week and only found 8. Mostly older ones but did find 2 "young" ones. I believe we are pretty much done here in NoVA. Especially after this warm weekend. I might venture out again tomorrow just to explore new areas. Even if I find some past thier due date at least I can mark it for next year. 2 1/2 months until Chanterelle season. Such a long wait. At least I dehydrated almost 7 lbs of morels.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I went out with the youngins today and each of us found about 60 or 70. Many were a few days old. Season is about gone at our elevation. It has been a great year.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Still out in force. These were found in the Tyson’s Corners area. 64 mostly large. Mix of new and some aged. Found in large old wood forest.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice find Mark. I may go out again today. You are at a lower elevation than me so maybe we got a few more days. No shortage of water.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

We went out for a long hike today and only found about 20. They were mostly old but we did find this big boy. Season is over at the creek level but I want to try the top of the mountain. The trees have not even came out on top yet.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you sir! Yeah, my hunting has been around the 400-800’ elevation... not much height here, unless I head up Bull Run MT. But for the most part, just using topo maps to find areas, then just check em out. My buddy found some this morning, going over spots he hit last week. Still a few fresh ones showing up, but lower numbers now.

I think in total, we’re close to 600 morels for the season. Which is extremely good for the NOVA area.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I would not of expected NOVA to have such a long season. You started earlier than us here on the WV border. Glad you had such a productive season. Kudos!


----------



## fiestaman (Mar 27, 2017)

mark said:


> Thank you sir! Yeah, my hunting has been around the 400-800’ elevation... not much height here, unless I head up Bull Run MT. But for the most part, just using topo maps to find areas, then just check em out. My buddy found some this morning, going over spots he hit last week. Still a few fresh ones showing up, but lower numbers now.
> 
> I think in total, we’re close to 600 morels for the season. Which is extremely good for the NOVA area.



Decent year in Loudoun County as well. After a couple of years of finding nothing (and figuring I was looking in vain) was nice to be rewarded in 2020. Yesterday’s haul Like others a mix of fresh and aged.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Glad you found some fiestaman! Those still look nice. Congrats.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Late yesterday my buddy found a few, again kinda inner city locations... Falls Church, Vienna, Annandale areas.

i went out this morning to a local spot 5 min from my house. Produces every time.. but not many, as its a very small area... I can hunt the entire spot in 30 minutes. Found 7 big en’s. I have to say this is probably the end of the season now. What a fantastic year!!! Best I can remember here in NOVA.


----------

